# What is better for packing (poll)



## copper905 (May 27, 2011)

A poll on best pack goat.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

I have NO idea!!! I say Boer! LOL, cause I love them and in my mind they are best for EVERYTHING!!!  but I really don't know, I'm interested to see what everyone says...


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm afraid I didn't vote... I love my saanens but I don't have experience with any other breeds.....

It is really hard to just say what the best breed is. I'd take a look at John Mionczynski's "the pack goat". It has some good stuff on the general characters of the different breeds. Obviously you want a pretty large goat so Nubian or Saanen (what I have) are the larger ones. I've heard that nubians could be unwilling to work... but honestly goats are probably mostly like that to some extent. They're independant and if they have had enough they'll let you know. I think Toggs are supposed to be more independant and Lamanchas I've heard are really sweet although I wasn't able to get over their ears...  

I'd look more at the particular goat you are interested in... make sure the parents (if you are buying a kid) have excellent conformation and are large. One thing you should know about saanens is that although they are the sweetest things I think they are known to generally have weak pasterns... My boys are fine and I kow lots of packers use and love saanens but you should just know to keep their toes trimmed short.

Anyway,
Good luck choosing your babies!!!!!

Miranda


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, I had to hover over the breeds for a few minutes. My best pack goat right now is a Saanen but, he is slow on the trail and he does overheat in the summer. The 2 problems that Saanens have. He is a sweetheart, then again, so is my up and coming Oberhasli. He is 8 weeks old, 54 lbs, and is already bursting with energy. His mother is an absolute sweetheart and he definately got her temperment. He was quite a surprise at birth. You just don't expect your beautifully marked Oberhasli doe to have a kid that is pure black with white socks and headspot. Yes he is 100% Ober. If you do get an Ober make sure there are big goats in the background, some of them are tiny. They grow well into their 5th year though if you feed them right. They don't mind water as much as other breeds and will walk down a creek eating water plants.
I had a LaMancha in my first team. He wanted to be good at it, he really did but, he was barely 130lbs soaking wet.
Kimmerz, Boers are stubborn as mules to train and are just as tenacious when you're finished. The good ones will go forever and are protective of your camp. They have a different problem. Nobody can figure out a saddle that will stay on their flat wide backs without turning on them. This can be a problem with some LaManchas too. 
Nubians tend to be noisey and lazy. There are a few good ones packing but, when you hear people's stories about how their goat laid down on the trail and refused to go any further it's usually a nubian they're talking about. I tried one years ago. I learned from him that there is nothing more annoying than a screaming goat following you. That said, I am working with a yearling Nubian this year. He has the right personality for the job and is very quiet at home.
When you pick out your kid of any breed, watch them in a large area. There is a pace that not all goats do. It is a four beat gait that goes left hind, left front, right hind, right front. It's inbetween a walk and a trot. That working pace is easy on the goat and easy on your stuff. They don't stress their back and knees as bad because nothing is bouncing. The load gently sways side to side. That pace is the secret of the long distance hikers so, you're way ahead to know to look for it.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

People breeding pack goats that I have talked with prefer Saanens or Alpines or the crosses between them. 

Obers are liked, if you can find a big strain, but mostly in their crosses. 

So I am looking for those, or crosses, for Michigan forest hiking.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I have some pretty big obes. Need a big oberhasli wether Jake?


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Paige

Where is Delta??

Wish you were closer I'd like to try one, have Saanens and Alpines to start with, and hope to have a couple crosses next year.

The main thing I can say for the Obers is I do like the coloring. 

I do know that there are folks packing with them. Getting the size is the big thing, and then working with them.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Paige

Where is Delta Ohio?

I'd love to try one, but trying to limit driving til gass comes down or hell freezes over. 

I know there are a number of folks packing Obers cause I see the pics.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Believe it or not, Pygmy Wethers do GREAT for this stuff! Several other 4-Hers and I in our county have some pretty hefty Pygmies and they do GREAT! My friend's Pygmy Wethers ALWAYS win Grand and Reserve Pack.


----------

